#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Буддизм в измышлениях Кураева

## Андрей Покутный

В одной проповеди Андрей Кураев сказал, что буддизм это бесстрастный сатанизм ... Вы согласны с этим ?  :Mad:

----------


## Алексей Л

> В одной проповеди Андрей Кураев сказал, что буддизм это бесстрастный сатанизм ... Вы согласны с этим ?


Вопрос явно провокационный но я отвечу, не ради вас так как казачок вы явно засланный, хорошо вам мозги промыли. 

Бог и Сатана - продукты авраамических религий и на мой взгляд одного поля ягоды и источник один, разница лишь в полярности.

Вообще мне не понятна формулировка сатанизма в буддизме. Если это поклонение Сатане то такого в буддизме нет. Если это религия зла, отсутствия любви и сострадания то такого в буддизме тоже нет. Если это неверие в Бога-Творца то тоже не верно так как сатанисты то как раз во все это верят а буддисты нет.
Но я не буду помогать вам отнести буддизм к какому-то из этох двух зол (это все равно что спросить курица это рыба или мясо) так как Бог для меня не имеет  ни смысла ни значения да и сам буддизм не относится к дуальным религиям и втиснуть его в свои узкие рамки не получится.

Теистическое определение духовного развития как служение Богу не верно, ошибка кроется в самом корне слова – дух-овное, а дух по определению бывает только от Бога, таким образом это игра в одни ворота. Предлагаю отказаться от духовного развития и заменить его саморазвитием.

В буддизме есть четкое направление саморазвития, это Мудрость, Сострадание и Созерцание. Эти три аспекта и есть то что нужно развивать и буддизм развивает их.

----------

Андрей Покутный (24.09.2017), Балдинг (23.09.2017), Вест (02.10.2017)

----------


## Anthony

> В одной проповеди Андрей Кураев сказал, что буддизм это бесстрастный сатанизм ... Вы согласны с этим ?


В буддизме такой персонаж как Аццкий Сотона не предусмотрен. Его просто напросто нет. .Чего бы там не думал на этот счет поп Кураев.

P.S. Муслимы говорят, что мы поклоняемся шайтанам и идолам. Соответственно - мы идолопоклонники. Другие муслимы говорят, что мы безбожники. К единому решению ученый исламский совет пока не пришел. Вы их мнение тоже берете в расчет, или только мнение православных священников?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (17.09.2017)

----------


## Росиник

Ну вот и стоит ли так реагировать на всякую бредятину? ))

Кураев, Рафаил Карелин, сосед Вася....

----------

Владимир Николаевич (17.09.2017)

----------


## Фил

Андрей Кураев, при всей его адекватности, в буддизме просто не шарит.
Такие персонажи до сих пор Пустоту и Ничто смешивают, поэтому для них буддизм = нигилизм.
Бинарное мышление, манихейство, либо все либо ничего, либо Бог есть, либо "все дозволено" без полутонов.
Для них и атеизм тоже сатанизм. 
Что либо объяснить видимо можно будет в следующих жизнях только, не в этой.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (17.09.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (17.09.2017), Шуньяананда (20.09.2017)

----------


## Фил

И я иногда думаю, что и хорошо что есть теизмы, потому что убери у них Бога, как этот самый адъ на Земле и наступит их стараниями.

----------

Росиник (17.09.2017)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> В одной проповеди Андрей Кураев сказал, что буддизм это бесстрастный сатанизм ... Вы согласны с этим ?


Не только в проповеди, у него есть книга, она называется «Сатанизм для интеллигенции». Он там мешает в кучу буддизм, рериховскую агни-йогу и рассказы про Джа-ламу из книги Юзефовича про барона Унгерна.

В буддизме отсутствует поклонение Сатане. В буддизме отсутствует возвеличивание своего «я», о чём пишет и говорит Кураев.

Поэтому, очевидно, буддизм ≠ сатанизм.

----------


## Йен

Ссылку на оригинал "проповеди" оставить, конечно, религия не позволяет ) А так - заурядный вброс.

----------


## Росиник

А зачем оправдываться?
А если завтра кто-то напишет, что буддисты  пьют кровь христианских младенцев, тоже будете объясняться?

----------


## Андрей Покутный

> Ссылку на оригинал "проповеди" оставить, конечно, религия не позволяет ) А так - заурядный вброс.


Я не помню где смотрел .Я много его проповедей смотрел .

----------


## Йен

> Я не помню где смотрел .Я много его проповедей смотрел .


Вы его фанат что ли? )
Вообще, Кураев сатанизмом называл оккультизм, к которому причисляет теософов-рериховцев.

----------


## Neroli

А что должен говорить дъякон Кураев? Что Буддизм самая лучшая религия на свете?

----------

Anthony (17.09.2017), Владимир Николаевич (17.09.2017)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Меня смешит выражение "БЕССТРАСТНЫЙ сатанизм" :Big Grin:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (17.09.2017)

----------


## Anthony

> А зачем оправдываться?
> А если завтра кто-то напишет, что буддисты  пьют кровь христианских младенцев, тоже будете объясняться?


Не только христианских и не только младенцев)

----------


## Дубинин

> Не только христианских и не только младенцев)


И не только кровь)) Вот Индуисткий аналог: http://tourweek.ru/user/1361/blogs/118626/

----------


## Gakusei

Кураев лжец, а отец лжи - сатана. "Когда говорит он ложь, говорит своё, ибо он лжец и отец лжи" (Ин. 8:44). Следовательно, Кураев и есть истинный сатанист.

Буддизм же - это борьба против Мары, который собственно и есть сатана.

----------


## Won Soeng

А что такое сатанизм? Кураев как-то объяснил это слово?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (17.09.2017), Монферран (17.09.2017)

----------


## Алсу

Индонезия самая большая по численности исламская - сунитская страна как то нашла гармонию: рождество государственный праздник с выходным днем. 
Нет уверенности, слухи, но отталкивались они от идеи Ади Будды.
Вероятно кто в теме расскажет...

----------


## Дубинин

> А что такое сатанизм? Кураев как-то объяснил это слово?


Ежели функционально и объективно (а главное йогически и субъективно) разбить целостного Бога на одномоментно- возможные восприятия, то свернув все возникновения во внутрь- получим Маха- кала (Кали), Развернув- получим Брахму и пр.. (не будем это делать "пустотно"- это "буддийская подлянка"), итак, предположив чудовищную лень Христиан- объединивших для краткости это в нечто "Единое", получим Сатану, как антитезу сего синтеза!

----------


## Алсу

Рассказал, но ни кто не понял....

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.09.2017)

----------


## Андрей Покутный

> Вы его фанат что ли? )
> Вообще, Кураев сатанизмом называл оккультизм, к которому причисляет теософов-рериховцев.


Нет не фанат .Но я люблю послушать умных людей

----------


## Дубинин

> Нет не фанат .Но я люблю послушать умных людей


А почему он "умный" в вашем понимании?

----------


## Йен

> Нет не фанат .Но я люблю послушать умных людей


 Тогда слушайте внимательнее и записывайте.

----------

Алексей Л (18.09.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Нет не фанат .Но я люблю послушать умных людей


Был бы умный, признал бы что он волею судьбы - догматик и просто уже объективно от этого деться никуда не может, сложилось так, тем более рукоположен. (Как алкоголик, который знает что он алкоголик и бросить уже не сможет)
А он ярлыки расклеивает без капли сомнения.

----------

Андрей Покутный (21.09.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> Был бы умный, признал бы что он волею судьбы - догматик и просто уже объективно от этого деться никуда не может, сложилось так, тем более рукоположен. (Как алкоголик, который знает что он алкоголик и бросить уже не сможет)
> А он ярлыки расклеивает без капли сомнения.


Вот хорош, ну согрели мы естевство жалкими 250- ежедневными (что "не о чём"), так не уж- то мы не понимаем всяких чутко к телу и гудящим ногам прислушивающимся.. (без нектара божественного!  :Cry: )

----------

Фил (17.09.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Вот хорош, ну согрели мы естевство жалкими 250- ежедневными (что "не о чём"), так не уж- то мы не понимаем всяких чутко к телу и гудящим ногам прислушивающимся.. (без нектара божественного! )


Так и я о том же!
Меньше категоричности, на любое А может быть и не-А!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.09.2017), Дубинин (17.09.2017)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Рассказал, но ни кто не понял....


Ну, я в библии про сатану не читал. Не все, конечно, прочел и не все понял. Но с сатаной и сатанизмом хотелось бы понять мНение Кураева в виду его сравнения сатанизма и буддизма. Мне не принципиально, но без прояснения этого вопроса и ответить нечего.

Может топикстартер развернет мысль Кураева о сатанизме?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.09.2017), Монферран (18.09.2017)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Меня смешит выражение "БЕССТРАСТНЫЙ сатанизм"


Ну это то как раз понятно  :Big Grin:

----------

Raudex (19.09.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Ну, я в библии про сатану не читал. Не все, конечно, прочел и не все понял. Но с сатаной и сатанизмом хотелось бы понять мНение Кураева в виду его сравнения сатанизма и буддизма. Мне не принципиально, но без прояснения этого вопроса и ответить нечего.
> 
> Может топикстартер развернет мысль Кураева о сатанизме?


Насколько я понимаю, "сатанизма" как такового нет.
Есть какие-то клоунские мероприятия Антона Лавея и собственно говоря всё.
Поэтому оно видимо имел в виду что такое "вообще", слово наверное нравится - сатанизм.

----------


## Фил

Я прочитал статью в википедии, и понял так, что никакой философии у сатанизма нет.
Только ритуалы бытовой магии как в пионерлагере.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.09.2017)

----------


## Йен

> Но с сатаной и сатанизмом хотелось бы понять мНение Кураева в виду его сравнения сатанизма и буддизма.


 Надо сначала узнать - был ли мальчик вообще )

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А что должен говорить дъякон Кураев? Что Буддизм самая лучшая религия на свете?


Правду и ничего кроме правды. Как заповедал Яхве.

----------


## Алексей Л

Ладно, хорош глумиться над ущербными, это они нам желают гореть в аду, но мы то нет.

Скажите делает ли христианство мир добрее или лучше без него?

----------


## Йен

> Ладно, хорош глумиться над ущербными, это они нам желают гореть в аду, но мы то нет.
> 
> Скажите делает ли христианство мир добрее или лучше без него?


Ну вот некоторые считают так:


«Недалек от состояния Будды»

Однажды посетивший Гасана студент университета спросил его: «Вы читали когда-нибудь христианскую библию?» 

— «Нет, почитай мне из нее», — ответил Гасан.

Студент раскрыл библию и начал читать из Матфея: «И об одежде что заботитесь? Посмотрите на полевые лилии, как они растут: ни трудятся, ни прядут; но говорю вам, что и Соломон во всей славе своей не одевался так, как всякая из них... Итак, не заботьтесь о завтрашнем дне, ибо завтрашний сам будет заботиться о своем...»

Гасан сказал: «Кто бы ни произнес эти слова, я считаю его просветленным».

Студент продолжал читать: «Просите, и дано будет вам; ищите, и найдете; стучите, и отворят вам; ибо всякий просящий получает, и ищущий находит, и стучащему отворят». 

Гасан заметил: «Превосходно. Сказавший это недалек от состояния Будды».

----------

Андрей Покутный (18.09.2017), Владимир Николаевич (18.09.2017)

----------


## Neroli

> Правду и ничего кроме правды. Как заповедал Яхве.


Ну вряд ли он думает, что буддизм это хорошо, а говорит, что плохо. Он дъякон, он так видит.

----------


## Андрей Покутный

> Ну вот некоторые считают так:
> 
> 
> «Недалек от состояния Будды»
> 
> Однажды посетивший Гасана студент университета спросил его: «Вы читали когда-нибудь христианскую библию?» 
> 
> — «Нет, почитай мне из нее», — ответил Гасан.
> 
> ...


 Вы считаете что буддизм и христианство близки друг другу ? И нет между ними никаких противоречий ?

----------


## Фил

> Вы считаете что буддизм и христианство близки друг другу ? И нет между ними никаких противоречий ?


Смотря на каком уровне.
На уровне социального общежития все религии и светская этика - это одно и тоже (не кради, ну убивай и т.д.)
А выше этого уровня мало кому интересно - люди живут, работают, семья - не до философий.
Так что....В чем различие?
Я христианин - попаду в рай,
а я буддист - попаду в нирвану (а мой папа сильнее твоего папы)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> ... что буддизм это бесстрастный сатанизм ... Вы согласны с этим ?


Учения античных греков - это сатанизм или нет ?

(убрал упоминание Андрея Кураева, так как вопрос  Вам)

----------


## Йен

> Вы считаете что буддизм и христианство близки друг другу ? И нет между ними никаких противоречий ?


 Христианство - это не Дхамма Будды. Хотя какие-то идеи могут быть похожими. Например нравственность, посмотрите шесть заповедей из десяти, тут есть определенное сходство с буддийскими обетами и наставлениями.

Почитай отца твоего и мать твою, чтобы продлились дни твои на земле, которую Господь, Бог твой, дает тебе.
Не убивай.
Не прелюбодействуй.
Не кради.
Не произноси ложного свидетельства на ближнего твоего.
Не желай дома ближнего твоего; не желай жены ближнего твоего, ни раба его, ни рабыни его, ни вола его, ни осла его, ничего, что у ближнего твоего.

----------

Андрей Покутный (20.09.2017)

----------


## Алсу

> Вы считаете что буддизм и христианство близки друг другу ?


Да, в морально-этическом смысле. Во всем остальном радикальные расхождения. *Христиане исходят из того, что все что по мимо них это не правильно.*
Хотя там Илья Пророк это вобщем-то отщельник, пустынножитель, который жил вполне йогической жизнью, до Христа и почетаем церковью.

----------


## Фил

> *Христиане исходят из того, что все что по мимо них это не правильно.*


Буддисты (средне-статистические) считают точно также  :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (18.09.2017), Дордже (19.09.2017), Дубинин (18.09.2017), Росиник (18.09.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (20.09.2017)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Ну вот некоторые считают так:
> 
> 
> «Недалек от состояния Будды»
> 
> Однажды посетивший Гасана студент университета спросил его: «Вы читали когда-нибудь христианскую библию?» 
> 
> — «Нет, почитай мне из нее», — ответил Гасан.
> 
> ...


Ну это понятно что наш Гасан по почерку сможет определить кто будда а кто нет. 
Жаль он не читал всю Библия так как понял бы что сильно поторопился с оценкой.

Мои аргументы те же как и всегда. Если кто-то реализовал будду то он будет учить только Дхарме а не то чему Библия. 
Второе, не стоит приравнивать Христа к Библии, это совсем разные люди. Мы на самом деле ничего не знаем про учение Христа, если оно вообще было, был просто раскрученный бренд. Но знаем точно кто составлял Библию, так вот это чернокнижники не физические создания и цель их лжеучения затормозить как можно больше людей на этом уровне так они питаются нашей энергией.

Поверьте, это не потому что я не люблю другие религии, а правда вы должны знать.

----------

Андрей Покутный (20.09.2017)

----------


## Йен

> Но знаем точно кто составлял Библию, так вот это чернокнижники не физические создания и цель их лжеучения затормозить как можно больше людей на этом уровне так они питаются нашей энергией.
> 
> Поверьте, это не потому что я не люблю другие религии, а правда вы должны знать.


Отправьте эти потрясающие откровения на какой-нибудь популярный шизотерический ТВ канал, домохозяйки страны должны знать правду )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (19.09.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> Отправьте эти потрясающие откровения на какой-нибудь популярный шизотерический ТВ канал, домохозяйки страны должны знать правду )


А вдруг выясница, что "не земные прожорливые чернокнижники"- есть видоизменённое описание мира скажем полу-девов, и то, как они взаимодействуют с теми, кто придерживается "ложных взглядов"- провоцируя и дальше их придерживаться.., и вдруг- есть об этом прямая цитата Будды- скажем?, или ещё кого- авторитетного..? Конфуз получится- товарищи борцы с мракобесием))

----------


## Йен

> А вдруг выясница,


Завязывайте с шизоканалами, они вам там еще не такое оправдание своим откровениям придумают.

----------


## Дубинин

> Завязывайте с шизоканалами, они вам там еще не такое оправдание своим откровениям придумают.


Да вы- атеист антибуддист по ходу? (не верящий в шесть миров- а значит в сансару а значит в нирвану.. :Frown: ) Иначе откуда такое неприятие "мира невидимого"?

----------

Фил (19.09.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Да вы- атеист антибуддист по ходу? (не верящий в шесть миров- а значит в сансару а значит в нирвану..) Иначе откуда такое неприятие "мира невидимого"?


Есть и другая крайность.

Воспринимать буддийское понятие  миры\мир - в соответствии с современным научным (иль западно религиозным) мировосприятием.
И дальше переносить это на буддийские понятия сансара и нирвана.

----------


## Йен

> Да вы- атеист антибуддист по ходу? (не верящий в шесть миров- а значит в сансару а значит в нирвану..) Иначе откуда такое неприятие "мира невидимого"?


Я точно не сторонник вашей версии буддизма, основанной на "А вдруг выясница...  и вдруг- есть об этом прямая цитата Будды- скажем?". На этом треп можно закончить )

----------


## Дубинин

> Я точно не сторонник вашей версии буддизма, основанной на "А вдруг выясница...  и вдруг- есть об этом прямая цитата Будды- скажем?". На этом треп можно закончить )


А это уж звеняйте у вас "трёп" был, когда вы оскорблять вруг взялись человека- "шизотеризмом", вместо выяснения как у вас в сутрах- "а что вы достопочтенный- ввиду имели- под "чернокнижниками"..?"

----------


## Алексей Л

> Отправьте эти потрясающие откровения на какой-нибудь популярный шизотерический ТВ канал, домохозяйки страны должны знать правду )


То есть вы считаете что Библия это действительно слово действительного Бога?

----------


## Anthony

> То есть вы считаете что Библия это действительно слово действительного Бога?


Но ведь такой вариант допустИм)
Стоял себе Моисей на горе и получил терма, с поклонениями и ритуалами одному из мирских богов. 
Конечно, это слово многократно переписано. Но сам вариант разворачивания подобных событий, вполне себе возможен. И Дхарме нашей не противоречит.

----------

Росиник (20.09.2017)

----------


## Йен

> То есть вы считаете что Библия это действительно слово действительного Бога?


Я считаю, что не должен знать от вас "правду" о питающихся нашими энергиями нефизических чернокнижниках. Найдите другие благодарные уши )

----------


## Крымский

> То есть вы считаете что Библия это действительно слово действительного Бога?


Имеет смысл сразу разделить "Новый Завет" и "Ветхий" в своих упражнениях, как мне кажется.
"Новый Завет" де-факто произведение коллектива авторов и христиане как бы всегда в курсе этого были  :Smilie: 

На "Танах" попробуйте напрыгнуть, может у вас что-то получится. Хотя, вряд ли конечно  :Smilie:

----------

Андрей Покутный (20.09.2017)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Но ведь такой вариант допустИм)
> Стоял себе Моисей на горе и получил терма, с поклонениями и ритуалами одному из мирских богов. 
> Конечно, это слово многократно переписано. Но сам вариант разворачивания подобных событий, вполне себе возможен. И Дхарме нашей не противоречит.


С богами допустим, с Богом нет (в монотеистическом определении), я специально с больщой буквы пишу.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Я считаю, что не должен знать от вас "правду" о питающихся нашими энергиями нефизических чернокнижниках. Найдите другие благодарные уши )


Это все подтверждают в регрессивном гипнозе.

Да не нужны мне твои уши, ступай с миром!

----------


## Андрей Покутный

> Учения античных греков - это сатанизм или нет ?
> 
> (убрал упоминание Андрея Кураева, так как вопрос  Вам)


А греки тут причём ?

----------


## Росиник

> Но ведь такой вариант допустИм)
> Стоял себе Моисей на горе и получил терма, с поклонениями и ритуалами одному из мирских богов.


Почему же мирских? Что вы вкладываете в это понятие?
Яхве - вполне себе ориентир и Бог для людей находящихся на определенной ступени развития.

----------


## Росиник

> А греки тут причём ?


В некоторых  исторических церковных  письменах описываются события, что  когда христиане, в том числе и эллины принявшие христианство, разбивали жертвенные капища и статуи греческих богов,  демоны находящиеся в этих статуях, страшно ревели и выли ))

----------


## Росиник

> "Новый Завет" де-факто произведение коллектива авторов и христиане как бы всегда в курсе этого были


Но так же христиане вам могут ответить, что, мол,  евангелисты это записывали по наущению Св. Духа.




> На "Танах" попробуйте напрыгнуть, может у вас что-то получится. Хотя, вряд ли конечно


А что такое?
Танах состоит из собрания разных писаний: Закон и Пророки. Авторов там много - пророк Исайя, пророк Изекииль,  и др. 
Псалтирь - автор царь Давид.
Ну и конечно же часть ветхозаветных книг принадлежат перу царя Соломона.

----------


## Anthony

> Почему же мирских? Что вы вкладываете в это понятие?
> Яхве - вполне себе ориентир и Бог для людей находящихся на определенной ступени развития.


И я могу быть Богом для таракана. Могу быть милосердным Богом, который не убьет его тапком, а могу быть Богом злым. 
Могу напиться, начать плясать, и в своем разрушающем танце  изничтожить две-три тараканьих деревушки.

----------


## Росиник

> И я могу быть Богом для таракана. Могу быть милосердным Богом, который не убьет его тапком, а могу быть Богом злым. 
> Могу напиться, начать плясать, и в своем разрушающем танце  изничтожить две-три тараканьих деревушки.


Несомненно  :Smilie:

----------


## Дубинин

> И я могу быть Богом для таракана. Могу быть милосердным Богом, который не убьет его тапком, а могу быть Богом злым. 
> Могу напиться, начать плясать, и в своем разрушающем танце  изничтожить две-три тараканьих деревушки.


Ага, а когда "усмирение с лица земли" Северной Кореи, плавно перейдёт на пуски ракет по территории дальше, вот тут тараканы атеистами и станут- ибо в отличии от бывших богов- легко переживут последствия..

----------

Андрей Покутный (20.09.2017)

----------


## Крымский

> Но так же христиане вам могут ответить, что, мол,  евангелисты это записывали по наущению Св. Духа.


Дык, тем не менее это творчество коллектива авторов вполне официально, авторство евангелистов никто не оспаривает.
Напротив, была движуха за четкую атрибуцию всю дорогу  :Smilie: 




> А что такое?


Часть "соавторов" мифические, если по-простому  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

Когда б нельзя было фантазией согреться,
Как скучен и уныл был этот бренный мир.
И как же, друг, доступно это средство!
И средь чумы давай устроим пир!

Пусть кто-то стонет и рыдает горько,
В твоих чертогах сладко музыка звучит.
И пусть в руках одна сухая корка -
Ты пригуби нектар, что ум твой источит!

Пока ты бренным телом дорожишь -
От страха и от боли трепещи!
Не вечны ни болезненные муки,
Ни юных дев ласкающие руки.

Ужель удел судьбой определен
И шага не ступить нам за его пределы?
И ты катящийся пристрастий ком
И ничего тебе с собой не поделать?

Но что это, мой друг, ты сладко спишь?
И хоть коли тебя, хоть бей, не разбудить?
Не это ли блаженство ты так ищешь
И не его ли хочешь вечно пить?

Проснувшись - помни: жизнь лишь только то,
Во что тебе так верится легко;
И если ты поверишь в пробуждение -
Его и породит воображение.

----------

Андрей Покутный (20.09.2017), Дубинин (20.09.2017), Монферран (21.09.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А греки тут причём ?


Просто _греки_ - непричём.
Вопрос был - являются ли учения античных греков сатанизмом ?

Спрашиваю именно так по причине того ,что и буддизм является учением времён античности, он возник и развивался в античном обществе, культуре и мировоззрении.

А так как буддизм малопонят христианами, то думаю для выяснения вопроса является ли буддизм сатанизмом для христиан - можно поинтересоваться являются ли для них сатанизмом, лучше чем буддизм известные им :  понятия, культура, мировоззрение античных эллинов.

----------

Андрей Покутный (20.09.2017), Фил (20.09.2017)

----------


## Фил

С точки зрения христиан, эллинизм - язычество.
Как, по моему, и буддизм.
Поэтому Кураеву правильнее было бы назвать книгу "язычество для интеллигентов", но не исключено, что это редактор или копирайтер называл, чтобы лучше продавалась. 

Порой  книгу откроешь, название одно, а тпм, как в анекдоте, дрова.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (20.09.2017), Сергей Хос (20.09.2017)

----------


## Фил

Как фильм например с названием "we need to talk about Kevin" перевели "нелюбовь".
Какие то тоже коммерческие соображения были.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (20.09.2017)

----------


## Мансур

> Просто _греки_ - непричём.
> Вопрос был - являются ли учения античных греков сатанизмом ?
> 
> А так как буддизм малопонят христианами, то думаю для выяснения вопроса является ли буддизм сатанизмом для христиан - можно поинтересоваться являются ли для них сатанизмом, лучше чем буддизм известные им :  понятия, культура, мировоззрение античных эллинов.


Греки были разными, и отношения с ними выстраивались по-разному. Греки дохристианские часто почитались  - Аристотель у католиков, Платон, Плотин - в восточных церквях. А греков периода высокого эллинизма вполне себе уничтожали - вспомните, например, казнь Гипатии Александрийской и разгон платоновской Академии.

А я вот с возрастом все чаще думаю, что все, что стоит знать у жизни, было уже у эллинов, и последующие века ничего существенного к ним не добавили.

----------

Андрей Покутный (22.09.2017), Владимир Николаевич (21.09.2017), Фил (22.09.2017)

----------


## Андрей Покутный

> А я вот с возрастом все чаще думаю, что все, что стоит знать у жизни, было уже у эллинов, и последующие века ничего существенного к ним не добавили.


А что такого знали греки что могло бы прекратить наши поиски истины ?

----------


## Мансур

> А что такого знали греки что могло бы прекратить наши поиски истины ?


Сорри, я не участвую в поисках истины.

----------

Won Soeng (22.09.2017), Росиник (22.09.2017)

----------


## Фил

> А что такого знали греки что могло бы прекратить наши поиски истины ?


По сути все философское наследие как западное так и восточное уже содержится в рамках греческой мифологии.
И срединный путь  мадхъямаки (скептики) и нравственность (этика Аристотеля).
Содержится в несколько разрозненном виде, но факт что это уже есть.
Ничего особенного нового не придумано.
И точно так же все заблуждения у древних греков тоже уже есть и систематизированы в виде разных философских школ.

Т.е. древние греки уже все знали то что знаем мы.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.09.2017), Мансур (22.09.2017)

----------


## Крымский

> Т.е. древние греки уже все знали то что знаем мы.


Так было до конца XIX-го века, примерно.
Ко второй половине XX века человечество наконец перебралось "через греков" на неосвоенные территории.
Это и в фундаментальных науках заметно, и в искусстве, и в материальной культуре в целом.

Мы стоим посреди опытного поля и ждем, посеяно много разного, урожай будет небезынтересным  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.09.2017), Фил (22.09.2017)

----------


## Мансур

> Так было до конца XIX-го века, примерно. Ко второй половине XX века человечество наконец перебралось "через греков" на неосвоенные территории.


Это уже совершенно другая история. Все, что было после Гегеля, мне глубоко безразлично.

----------

Фил (22.09.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Так было до конца XIX-го века, примерно.
> Ко второй половине XX века человечество наконец перебралось "через греков" на неосвоенные территории.
> Это и в фундаментальных науках заметно, и в искусстве, и в материальной культуре в целом.
> 
> Мы стоим посреди опытного поля и ждем, посеяно много разного, урожай будет небезынтересным


А что принципиально нового в философии после 19 века появилось?
Это так или иначе переосмысление того что было.
Развитие, конечно есть, но фундамент как был так и остался имхо.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.09.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Это уже совершенно другая история. Все, что было после Гегеля, мне глубоко безразлично.


Вот и я ничего принципиально нового не вижу.
Современное, актуальное, но не более того.

----------

Мансур (22.09.2017)

----------


## Фил

Скажем так, эти современные работы Гуссерля, Хайдеггера, Сартра, Парфита позволяют современному человеку более удобно понять то что уже и так было.
И принять себе все те же самые заблуждения, которые уже также были  :Smilie: 
Ремейки, вот!

А что? Иногда ремейк лучше оригинала!
(Например Stairway to heaven (LZ, копипаста) vs Taurus (Spirit, оригинал) )  :Smilie:

----------

Мансур (22.09.2017)

----------


## Мансур

> Скажем так, эти современные работы Гуссерля, Хайдеггера, Сартра, Парфита позволяют современному человеку более удобно понять то что уже и так было. И принять себе все те же самые заблуждения, которые уже также были


Фил, Вы аккуратно формулируете. Это приятно.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.09.2017), Фил (22.09.2017)

----------


## Крымский

> А что принципиально нового в философии после 19 века появилось?


Кибернетика, нечеткая логика и теория игр, например.
Ничего подобного у греков найти не выйдет. 




> Развитие, конечно есть, но фундамент как был так и остался имхо.


В современных вычислительных системах бывает и неаристотелева логика в основе, например  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.09.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> По сути все философское наследие как западное так и восточное уже содержится в рамках греческой мифологии.
> И срединный путь  мадхъямаки (скептики) и нравственность (этика Аристотеля).
> Содержится в несколько разрозненном виде, но факт что это уже есть.
> Ничего особенного нового не придумано.
> И точно так же все заблуждения у древних греков тоже уже есть и систематизированы в виде разных философских школ.
> 
> Т.е. древние греки уже все знали то что знаем мы.


Тоже можно сказать и о индизме(совокупности направлений разрабатываемый индийскими мыслителями).

И наверно даже немного больше, так они не прерывались по контакту с тэистической мыслью, но вполне себе распахали вдоль и поперек и идею единобожия.

----------

Фил (22.09.2017)

----------


## Мансур

> Кибернетика, нечеткая логика и теория игр, например.
> Ничего подобного у греков найти не выйдет. 
> В современных вычислительных системах бывает и неаристотелева логика в основе, например


Никто не говорит, что современная метафизика не имеет содержания. Ключевой момент - "все, что нужно знать о ЖИЗНИ".

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.09.2017), Росиник (22.09.2017), Фил (22.09.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Так было до конца XIX-го века, примерно.
> Ко второй половине XX века человечество наконец перебралось "через греков" на неосвоенные территории.
> Это и в фундаментальных науках заметно, и в искусстве, и в материальной культуре в целом.
> 
> Мы стоим посреди опытного поля и ждем, посеяно много разного, урожай будет небезынтересным


В гуманитарном плане, какраз начиная с конца девятнадцатого подходят к вопросам которые индисты решали ещё в начале первого тысячелетия нашей эры... и решали успешно.
Особенно это касается таких дисциплин, как лингвистика, методология, гносеология, психология...
До ряда вопросов правда ещё не дошли  :Smilie:

----------


## Крымский

> Никто не говорит, что современная метафизика не имеет содержания. Ключевой момент - "все, что нужно знать о ЖИЗНИ".


Так то, что я привел, и есть часть нового взгляда на жизнь с совершенно новыми результатами  :Smilie:

----------


## Крымский

> Особенно это касается таких дисциплин, как лингвистика, методология, гносеология, психология...
> До ряда вопросов правда ещё не дошли


Полюбили Шанкару, но его оказалось маловато, да  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.09.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Полюбили Шанкару, но его оказалось маловато, да


А он и так, капля в море индизма  :Smilie: 

Сейчас всё больше внимания обращают на наяиков и лингвистов. Как раз те же проблемы и вызовы подымаются.
Касательно лингвистики, то законы которые открыли в 19-20 веках и которые названы именами западных учёных, по праву можно называть законами Панини, Патанджали, Бхартрихари и других, всё же эти индусы на полтора-два тысячелетия раньше жили  :Smilie: 

Но так уж получается, что западная мысль понимает смысл того что исследовали индусы, только когда сама до этого доходит.
Возможно впереди нас ожидают открытия и в сфере ума.
(якобы - новые открытия  :Smilie:  )

----------

Шуньяананда (22.09.2017)

----------


## Мансур

> Так то, что я привел, и есть часть нового взгляда на жизнь с совершенно новыми результатами


Мы так с Вами уползем в демагогию.

----------

Фил (22.09.2017)

----------


## Фил

Кибернетика и теория игр это детализированные разработки того что было. Я действительно не об этом.

----------


## Юй Кан

“Всё, что необходимо для жизни, есть в романе г-на Достоевского «Братья Карамазовы». Но сейчас и этого мало...” (К. Воннегут) : )

----------

Росиник (22.09.2017), Фил (22.09.2017)

----------


## Крымский

> Кибернетика и теория игр это детализированные разработки того что было.


Нет, и я даже не знаю почему вы так решили.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Кибернетика, нечеткая логика и теория игр, например.
> Ничего подобного у греков найти не выйдет. 
> 
> 
> 
> В современных вычислительных системах бывает и неаристотелева логика в основе, например


Вот тут подумал на досуге  :Smilie: 

У них этого и впрямь никак не найти, так как :

У греков не было понятия о позиционной записи чисел, позиционной системе счисления.

----------

Фил (22.09.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Нет, и я даже не знаю почему вы так решили.


Это технологии.
Это научный прогресс.
Это неважно.

----------


## Фил

> Вот тут подумал на досуге 
> 
> У них этого и впрямь никак не найти, так как :
> 
> У греков не было понятия о позиционной записи чисел, позиционной системе счисления.


Это ремесло.
Коллайдера у них тоже не было.
Да и шуруповерта тоже...

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.09.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это ремесло.
> Коллайдера у них тоже не было.
> Да и шуруповерта тоже...


Технологии - да.

Математика - искусство.

----------


## Фил

Неужели наличие технологий влияет на способность мыслить?

А вот свободного времени у них было не в пример больше.

----------


## Фил

> Технологии - да.
> 
> Математика - искусство.


Математика была.
Слово даже греческое!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.09.2017)

----------


## Крымский

> Это технологии.
> Это научный прогресс.
> Это неважно.


Кибернетика? Нет, это философское достижение, а новые технологии - плод радикальной смены взглядов на мир и жизнь.
Нечеткая логика Васильевым, например, открыто противопоставлялась аристотелевой в совершенно неожиданных смыслах.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Уважаемый      @*Фил*
С абстрагированием у них также не важно было ( в том числе и в математике). Слишком всё натурально и лог*о*стично, начиная с Аристотеля.
Хотел написать - ноль было, да вот только и ноля небыло )

----------


## Фил

> Кибернетика? Нет, это философское достижение, а новые технологии - плод радикальной смены взглядов на мир и жизнь.
> Нечеткая логика Васильевым, например, открыто противопоставлялась аристотелевой в совершенно неожиданных смыслах.


Нечеткая логика была и у скептиков. 
Для меня лично это неважно. 
Мне кибернетика не помогает.

----------

Мансур (22.09.2017)

----------


## Мансур

> Кибернетика? Нет, это философское достижение, а новые технологии - плод радикальной смены взглядов на мир и жизнь.
> Нечеткая логика Васильевым, например, открыто противопоставлялась аристотелевой в совершенно неожиданных смыслах.


Как говорил профессор Момджян, "все науки спорят о методе, но философия - единственная, которая не знает, что составляет ее предмет". Ваше утверждение иллюстрирует его тезис.

----------


## Фил

> Уважаемый      @*Фил*
> С абстрагированием у них также не важно было ( в том числе и в математике). Слишком всё натурально и лог*о*стично, начиная с Аристотеля.
> Хотел написать - ноль было, да вот только и ноля небыло )


Да ладно???
У Пифагора настолько все абстрагировано, что непонятно что они курили!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.09.2017)

----------


## Крымский

> Нечеткая логика была и у скептиков. 
> Для меня лично это неважно. 
> Мне кибернетика не помогает.


У индийских была, а у греческих - не было.

Вам не помогает, а так-то помогает людям, если они уловили идею  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Да ладно???
> У Пифагора настолько все абстрагировано, что непонятно что они курили!


Ну вот, дописал почти сразу там, что - начиная с Аристотеля.

Наверно _это_ уже курить перестали.

----------

Фил (22.09.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Да ладно???
> У Пифагора настолько все абстрагировано, что непонятно что они курили!


А Пифагор задавался вопросами - мышления и познания ?

----------


## Мансур

> Вам не помогает, а так-то помогает людям, если они уловили идею


Ну, разве что преподавателям  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (22.09.2017)

----------


## Фил

> А Пифагор задавался вопросами - мышления и познания ?


Конечно! Но мистически!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.09.2017)

----------


## Фил

> У индийских была, а у греческих - не было.
> 
> Вам не помогает, а так-то помогает людям, если они уловили идею


Ангалог тетралеммы Нагарджуны был.

----------


## Крымский

> Ну, разве что преподавателям


И им тоже, если они мучаются технофобиями.
Кибернетика связывает живое, технологии и социум в единую систему.
Ничего подобного до ХХ века не было.

Уважаемый Фил, настойчиво противопоставляя "жизнь" и "технологии", невольно укладывает свои монетки в копилку уникальности кибернетики  :Smilie:

----------


## Крымский

> Ангалог тетралеммы Нагарджуны был.



А нечеткой логики не было, такие вот греки  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (22.09.2017)

----------


## Фил

> И им тоже, если они мучаются технофобиями.
> Кибернетика связывает живое, технологии и социум в единую систему.
> Ничего подобного до ХХ века не было.
> 
> Уважаемый Фил, настойчиво противопоставляя "жизнь" и "технологии", невольно укладывает свои монетки в копилку уникальности кибернетики


Я просто не в теме.
Я не в теме, потому что на данный момент (и все моменты предшествующие данному) как то не сложилось. С греками, Чандракирти и Нагарджуной сложилось, а с Винером как-то нет.

Вы меня конечно заинтриговали, т.к. я всегда полагал, что кибернетика это какая тоиприкладная наука, а не философия. Ну как "философия open source" к примеру.

----------


## Фил

Я даже статью в википедии прочитал, но ничего нового не узнал  :Frown: 

На "Теоретические Основы Электротехники" похоже!

----------


## Фил

> И им тоже, если они мучаются технофобиями.
> Кибернетика связывает живое, технологии и социум в единую систему.
> Ничего подобного до ХХ века не было.
> 
> Уважаемый Фил, настойчиво противопоставляя "жизнь" и "технологии", невольно укладывает свои монетки в копилку уникальности кибернетики


Я не противопоставляю. Кибернетика нужна.
Но это "...полезен также унитаз, но это не поэзия!"

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Конечно! Но мистически!


Мистиком значит был  :Smilie: 
Но всё таки арифметика ещё не алгебра, не тот уровень абстрагирования.

У меня такое понимание вопроса умственного в античных греков : у Сократа ещё присутствует познание как таковое  наряду с концептуальностью и словесностью мышления, у Платона всё ещё есть сущие концепты, а Аристотель вообще ограничивает ум словестно логостическим мышлением.
Наверное за это к Аристотелю так хорошо христиане относились, ведь у них - "Вначале было Слово". 

Если рассматривать классическую индийскую триаду тело-речь-ум, то у греков по сути остаётся тело-словесная речь- и словестное же мышление как инструмент речи или просто внутренняя речь.
Тоесть по сути ум и умственное-что-несловесное вообще выпадает из интереса греков и последующей западной науки.
Тогда как в буддизме, даже совершающиеся-действия и переживающиеся-последствия переводятся в сферу ума, оставляя телу и речи лишь роль инструментов-действия подчинённых умственному.

----------


## Фил

Вот скептики как раз это все деконструировали, наподобие прсангиков.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.09.2017)

----------


## Крымский

> Вы меня конечно заинтриговали, т.к. я всегда полагал, что кибернетика это какая тоиприкладная наука, а не философия. Ну как "философия open source" к примеру.


Винер открыто философией занимался, "Кибернетика, или управление и связь в животном и машине" это отрыв башки, никто не знает, как у него так вышло  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вот скептики как раз это все деконструировали, наподобие прсангиков.


Но скептики не выработали методологию познания\понимания.
По сути это только реакция на догматизм, вполне естественная и здравая.

А прасанга ведь это лишь один из методов ньяя (буддийской ньяя, Дигнага-Дхармакирти-Дамодара.. кмк. не менее важны наряду с Нагарджуной и Чандракирти, в чомто они даже глубже, плюс практичное воплощение праджняпарамиты у Майтреи-Асанги(хотя в практическом плане это уже у Чандракирти включено ) )

----------


## Крымский

> Я даже статью в википедии прочитал, но ничего нового не узнал


Там написано



> Кибернетика — наука об общих закономерностях получения, хранения, передачи и преобразования информации в сложных управляющих системах, будь то машины, живые организмы или общество.
> ...
> Объектом кибернетики являются все управляемые системы.


Это Аристотель-2.0 по охвату, если нужно с чем-то сравнить, 
со своим вариантом "Метафизики"(Теория информации) и охватом от физики до политики  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

Мне Аристотеля 1.0 хватает.
Вот если бы какой нибудь Гегель-XP....

----------


## Крымский

> Вот если бы какой нибудь Гегель-XP....


Будет теперь  и такой, на нейросетях  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (22.09.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Но скептики не выработали методологию познания\понимания.
> По сути это только реакция на догматизм, вполне естественная и здравая.
> 
> А прасанга ведь это лишь один из методов ньяя (буддийской ньяя, Дигнага-Дхармакирти-Дамодара.. кмк. не менее важны наряду с Нагарджуной и Чандракирти, в чомто они даже глубже, плюс практичное воплощение праджняпарамиты у Майтреи-Асанги(хотя в практическом плане это уже у Чандракирти включено ) )


А я вот могу сказать, что мне достаточно мозг очистить и конструктив сам собой появляется из Пустоты. Как то что то более и не надо.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.09.2017), Шуньяананда (22.09.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> А я вот могу сказать, что мне достаточно мозг очистить и конструктив сам собой появляется из Пустоты. Как то что то более и не надо.


Это старость- точно знаю.. (это молодым- задорным, вечно мир шевелить нужно (что болью отзывается в костях не молодых..), а потом снова окажется, что: " что было- то и будет.. и что время разбрасывать камни и время их того.."

----------

Фил (22.09.2017), Шуньяананда (22.09.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А я вот могу сказать, что мне достаточно мозг очистить и конструктив сам собой появляется из Пустоты. Как то что то более и не надо.


Вот то чего машины никогда не смогут и чего материалистам ни как ни какими схемами и сетями  объяснить  :Smilie: 

Как и то, что в первый момент восприятия появляется именно восприятие, не требующее для своего появления алгоритмов идентификации с понятиями  и прочих машинных действий, но при этом может и соответствующее понятию.
Как напр. восприятие существом зелёного цвета, есть сразу же восприятие именно зелёного цвета, даже до того как этот цвет будет соотнесён с понятием зелёный цвет, тогда как машине при фиксации оптикой спектра света нужно произвести соотношение с базой или конфигурацией данных и анализ для распознавания.

Ум однако не биомашина  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (22.09.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> Вот то чего машины никогда не смогут и чего материалистам ни как ни какими схемами и сетями  объяснить 
> 
> Как и то, что в первый момент восприятия появляется именно восприятие, не требующее для своего появления алгоритмов идентификации с понятиями  и прочих машинных действий, но при этом соответствующее понятию.
> Как напр. восприятие зелёного цвета, есть сразу же восприятие именно зелёного света, даже до того как этот цвет будет соотнесён с понятием зелёный цвет, тогда как машине при фиксации оптикой спектра света нужно произвести соотношение с базой данных и анализ для распознавания.
> 
> Ум однако не биомашина


Свят- свят.. вы об чём?  Что за чистое "восприятияе" - "как таковое"- без быстрого сложного анализа- упрощённого мозгом сразу в вывод? (это вообще вторичное действие по осмыслению: "а что я сейчас делал?"), либо уже конкретика- -"делал то-то.."

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Свят- свят.. вы об чём?  Что за чистое "восприятияе" - как таковое? (это вообще вторичное действие по осмыслению: "а что я сейчас делал?"), либо уже конкретика- -"делал то-то.."


Нет, я о первом моменте восприятия.
И о способности ума воспринимать на которую не обращают внимание материалисты и которая ест и без этих вторичных действий дальше которых даже и не идёт  представление материалистов.

И этому возможно причина уход Аристотеля от ума в сторону слова\логоса, что в последствии не оставило на западе даже такого понятия как _ум_ присущего  буддизму(да и индизму вобщем), подменив понятие ум   - внутренней речью, логостичностью и прочими алгоритмами.

А ум и есть в первую очередь именно способность воспринимать и формировать воспринимаемое.

----------


## Крымский

> Вот то чего машины никогда не смогут и чего материалистам ни как ни какими схемами и сетями  объяснить


Смогут, конечно.
Нет никакой пропасти между машинами и биологическими формами жизни.
Эпоха кибернетики же у нас  :Smilie: 




> ...тогда как машине при фиксации оптикой спектра света нужно произвести соотношение с базой данных и анализ для распознавания.


Не нужно, светофильтр только зеленую часть спектра может пропускать, поэтому детектор зафиксирует зеленый "на рефлексах", без подключения логики.




> Ум однако не биомашина


Мозг это машина! Очень сложная и одновременная, но все же машина.
А ум это "эмерджентный феномен"  :Smilie:

----------

Won Soeng (02.10.2017), Фил (22.09.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Смогут, конечно.
> Нет никакой пропасти между машинами и биологическими формами жизни.
> Эпоха кибернетики же у нас 
> 
> 
> 
> Не нужно, светофильтр только зеленую часть спектра может пропускать, поэтому детектор зафиксирует зеленый "на рефлексах", без подключения логики.
> 
> 
> ...


На данный момент это лишь голословные утверждения  :Smilie: 

А так вполне существует известный и воспроизводимый учёными опыт, когда участвующие в эксперименте люди выдают ответ решения на простую задачу ранее начала мозговой деятельности, а на ответ по сложной задаче требуется гораздо меньше времени чем занимает активность мозга.
Мозг в данном случае лишь коррелирует на некую другую активность, причём коррелирует медленнее. 
Решение происходит не в мозгу, а в уме, мозг лишь выступает как коррелят.

----------

Фил (22.09.2017)

----------


## Крымский

> На данный момент это лишь голословные утверждения


В смысле?

В начале 2000-х у Голдман Сакс на NYSE работало 600 трейдеров, обслуживающих портфели клиентов.
Сейчас таких трейдеров всего 2 человека. Очень высокооплачиваемые ребята лишились своих рабочих мест 
потому что программы уже умеют торговать и планировать лучше, чем люди.

В шахматы, го, карты и в "Кто хочет стать миллионером" машины тоже играют лучше людей.

Прямо сейчас точность распознавания голосовых запросов у Яндекс.Навигатора выше, чем у среднего водителя такси в Москве.
Через 5 лет выяснится, что машины лучше ездят на автопилоте, чем с водителем за рулем.

На что вы надеетесь?  :Smilie: 




> Решение происходит не в мозгу, а в уме, мозг лишь выступает как коррелят.


Но без мозга ум того, это еще более известный и распространенный эксперимент  :Smilie:

----------


## Дубинин

> На данный момент это лишь голословные утверждения 
> 
> А так вполне существует известный и воспроизводимый учёными опыт, когда участвующие в эксперименте люди выдают ответ решения на простую задачу ранее начала мозговой деятельности, а на ответ по сложной задаче требуется гораздо меньше времени чем занимает активность мозга.
> Мозг в данном случае лишь коррелирует на некую другую активность, причём коррелирует медленнее. 
> Решение происходит не в мозгу, а в уме, мозг лишь выступает как коррелят.


Вах! Не передёргивайте в религиозном угаре. Там речь идёт не о "неком уме" , а о факте "принятия решения" (о скорости осознании факта: "я реагирую"- и только).

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Но без мозга ум того, это еще более известный и распространенный эксперимент


Не факт, просто без мозга уже рассказать некому  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В смысле?
> 
> В начале 2000-х у Голдман Сакс на NYSE работало 600 трейдеров, обслуживающих портфели клиентов.
> Сейчас таких трейдеров всего 2 человека. Очень высокооплачиваемые ребята лишились своих рабочих мест 
> потому что программы уже умеют торговать и планировать лучше, чем люди.
> 
> В шахматы, го, карты и в "Кто хочет стать миллионером" машины тоже играют лучше людей.
> 
> Прямо сейчас точность распознавания голосовых запросов у Яндекс.Навигатора выше, чем у среднего водителя такси в Москве.
> ...


А чего это я должен надеяться ?

Вот в Ваших примерах - ум причём ?

Это всё программно задаётся, либо на уровне схем и сетей.  Но машина не сознаёт ни что она делает ни зачем, она вообще не сознаёт. В ней этого нет.
Нет способности сознавать, нет ни момента первого восприятия, ни осознания того чем она оперирует ни того что она выдаёт.
Как монитор выдаёт информации и формирует выдаваемое, но не осознаёт.

----------


## Крымский

> Не факт, просто без мозга уже рассказать некому


Да вы бунтарь! В такое верят только кибернетики-фундаменталисты!
Они рассказывают, что раз Вселенная сложнее, чем мозг, значит она точно разумна и обладает умом  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.09.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вах! Не передёргивайте в религиозном угаре. Там речь идёт не о "неком уме" , а о факте "принятия решения" (о скорости осознании факта: "я реагирую"- и только).


Там фиксируется именно мозговая активность, и задаются задачи, в том числе и не только простые.

А угар это у материалистов, они даже представить ум не могут как не чтото логостичноалгоритмичное  :Smilie: 

В этом большая проблема переноса буддизма на запад, что даже понятия, которое бы соответствовало читта - вообще в мировоззрении даже нет.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Да вы бунтарь! В такое верят только кибернетики-фундаменталисты!
> Они рассказывают, что раз Вселенная сложнее, чем мозг, значит она точно разумна и обладает умом


Наверное скорее скептик, а не бунтарь  :Smilie: 

Но скептик последовательный, науку также стараюсь на здравость и соответствие моему жизненному опыту проверять, а не слепо верить.

----------


## Крымский

> Вот в Ваших примерах - ум причём ?


Так всю дорогу считалось, что за успешность на этих поприщах ум отвечает, а вышло, что нет!
Знаете каким умным себя Гарри Каспаров считает? А "жирные" ребята с NYSE в 2000-м какие умные и гордые собой были?  :Smilie: 




> Это всё программно задаётся, либо на уровне схем и сетей.


Уже нет. Самые успешные программы - самообучаемые. Они просто работают после миллионов проб и ошибок, а как и почему никто уже не знает, "черный ящик".




> Но машина не сознаёт ни что она делает ни зачем, она вообще не сознаёт. В ней этого нет.


В "Ватсоне" есть, например, но если не нужно, то нет.




> Нет способности сознавать, нет ни момента первого восприятия, ни осознания того чем она оперирует ни того что она выдаёт.
> Как монитор выдаёт информации и формирует выдаваемое, но не осознаёт.


А вы не думали, что и у человека этого нет, что он только претендует на эти способности?

----------

Дубинин (23.09.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Так всю дорогу считалось, что за успешность на этих поприщах ум отвечает, а вышло, что нет!
> Знаете каким умным себя Гарри Каспаров считает? А "жирные" ребята с NYSE в 2000-м какие умные и гордые собой были? 
> 
> ?


Как будто только у умных есть способность - знать, переживать, воспринимать опыт  :Smilie: 




> А вы не думали, что и у человека этого нет, что он только претендует на эти способности?


Это с детства есть как очевидное.
Сколько себя человек помнит всегда есть способность - знать, переживать, воспринимать опыт .
И нет первого момента когда это появилось.

А дальше уже культура и мировоззрения накладывает фильтра - мозг, душавсердце, душавпятках, ум только мышление и тд.

Культура и мировоззрение сейчас такие, вчера другие, завтра третьи ...., а это очевидное с детства было во все времена и сейчас есть и потом будет.

----------


## Крымский

> Как будто только у умных есть способность - знать, переживать, воспринимать опыт


Это вы машины так защищаете? Да вы крипто-кибернетик!  :Smilie: 




> Культура и мировоззрение сейчас такие, вчера другие, завтра третьи ...., а это очевидное с детства было во все времена и сейчас есть и потом будет.


... и у машин будет, если потребуется  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это вы машины так защищаете? Да вы крипто-кибернетик!


Это я людей защищаю, от потери человечости бездушности в общем и от неосознанности машинности автоматизма зацикленности специфически.

Крипточиттаист я, нативный постижист понимист  :Smilie:

----------


## Spirit

> В одной проповеди Андрей Кураев сказал, что буддизм это бесстрастный сатанизм ... Вы согласны с этим ?


Существование Кураева решает многие проблемы.

Суть в том, что Кураев это тот максимальный уровень интеллекта, который могут достичь те, кто всерьёз решился сделать опору на православие в своей личной и общественной жизни. При этом не имеет значение - верит он или нет. Главное признать концептуальную систему и практику за истину, опять же не имеет значения - искренно или из каких-то соображений.

Ну так вот - в частности по высказыванием его о буддизме можно судить - какой это уровень реально.
Причём повторяю - это максимум.

А ещё есть - средний уровень. Это феномен отношения к нелепому фильму "Матильда".

Про ниже среднего можно не объяснять. Но это половина контингента.

Это очень интересный феномен - принятие некоторой концептуальной системы оказывает влияние на интеллектуальные способности. Некоторые такие системы блокируют интеллектуальное развитие.

Поэтому золотой век православия был не столько в оригинальной Византии, а Российской Империи после Петра 1, когда церковью руководило гражданское лицо - обер-прокурор.
 А без прокурора - вот такой максимум.

Кстати - это очень хорошо. Реально общество ушло весьма далеко вот от такого кураевского стиляЮ а уж традиционная практика так вообще воспринимается как ископаемая.
Чем больше будет таких высказываний, тем быстрее окончательный конец византийщины.

----------

Фил (01.10.2017)

----------


## Андрей Покутный

> Кстати - это очень хорошо. Реально общество ушло весьма далеко вот от такого кураевского стиляЮ а уж традиционная практика так вообще воспринимается как ископаемая.
> Чем больше будет таких высказываний, тем быстрее окончательный конец византийщины.


И чему вы радуетесь ? На смену "византийщины" придёт "халифатчина" а она уже не будет такой толерантной к буддизму .

----------


## Spirit

Трансформация византизма в Турцию (в широком смысле) это естественный финал этой концептуально-политической системы.
С оригинальной Византией так и произошло.
Кстати - брат Софьи Палеолог, формальный наследник престола, вернулся в Констатантнополь, завоёванный турками, и обменял титул на деньги и карьру в султанате.
А Софью командировали в Москву. 

И византийская тенденция расцветает и в Третьем Риме.

Византийская ветвь христианства изначально была предназначена для контроля над завоёванными южно-азиатскими народами.
Даже были варианты - вполне мог стать системообразующей идеологией Византии - митраизм. 

Другое дело, что русские предельно нерелигиозный народ.
А религиозную часть отсекла сама система - это всем известный Раскол.
Кто хоть раз побывал в реально религиозных обществах - невольно сравнивает в пользу этого наблюдения.

Я думаю, рациональный изначально и по сути буддизм мог бы стать отличным катализатором прогресса в русском обществе.

----------


## АнтонБорисович

Тут, что называется, партийность берет верх над все остальным. Таковы, к сожалению, авраамические религии. И потому я не стал тру-православным. Потому, что все это я очень сильно вижу.
В буддизме и индуизме есть ад под названием Нарака (пусть ад, но мало не покажется), а есть еще чуть повыше - мир претов (призраки приходят оттуда). Есть архидемон Мара - сойдет за Аццкого сотону в нынешней кальпе. Православные обвиняют буддизм в духовной неразборчивости, дескать, мол они любое видение, любой глюк принимают за чистую монету и у них нет ничего подобного учению о духовной прелести. Мол буддисты взращивают в себе аскетизм и бесстрастие, но при этом надменны и высокомерны ибо для них нет Бога-Творца. 
Между прочим, если как следует покопаться и пообщаться с самими буддистами, то у них подобное направление аскетической мысли таки-есть (даже в позднем индуизме нечто подобное есть) и никакие они не олухи, чтоб на каждый духовный чих кидаться. Чтобы верить каждому сну. А кстати, к Иисусу Христу буддисты относятся неплохо. https://yuritikhonravov.livejournal.com/92000.html или https://yuritikhonravov.livejournal.com/69498.html . И, может быть, недалек тот день когда Христос будет изобажен с лотосом в традиции тибетской иконографии. Все-таки он был просветленным существом.
Но его последователи? Если б он их увидел, неизвестно что бы он о них сказал.

----------


## Aion

> Есть архидемон Мара - сойдет за Аццкого сотону в нынешней кальпе.


Для лохов?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Как я слышал, Мара не так прост...

----------

Балдинг (14.10.2020)

----------

